# how to fix a ceramic bulb holder to my viv



## puffin (Feb 20, 2009)

How do I fix a Euro Rep Ceramic Bulb holder to my viv?

All my others are the Euro Rep bulb holder with the hook, but I have ordered the other one without a hook....

Euro Rep Ceramic Heat Bulb Holder - Surrey Pet Supplies

how am I supposed to hang this from my viv?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

with one of these... Universal Lighting Bracket


----------

